# Ok you technical experts a question



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK on my Primos game camera it had a lens of some type over the sensor. It was smokey gray in color. Woodpeckers destroyed it. I say no problems I epoxy 
a clear plastic thin cover where the smokey lens was. It doesent work. It stops the sensor from seeing anything. Remove the plastic and it works great but certainly wont work out in the wild because of rain ect. Dont really know how the sensor works either movement or heat or what. Ok folks what can I replace the busted lens with. I havent heard back from Primos..

Replaced the busted lens on my Bushnell with the same clear plastic I put on the Primos and the Bushnell works fine. 

Thin paper stops it eyeglass lens stops it, scotch tape stops it.

Guessing probably some type of infared sensor could be movement of some type or heck, really dont know.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I think many game cameras use a .65 Fresnel lens for a PIR sensor. It will be difficult to find a replacement lens from a source other than the manufacturer. I would call them, explain the situation and see if they can furnish a replacement.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

.65 Fresnel lens huh ?? Dont have a clue what that mite be but do have a E mail to manufacturer regarding but havent heard anything back. thanks. Guess different cameras use different ways to detect things for pictures. As said the lens was like a lite grey almost white.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

One of a couple of spots I looked to come to that conclusion - not your brand, but you get the idea:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=739914


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks 

Good reading. Hope I hear something from Primos soon. Just clear plastic over my bushnell works.. Wood peckers just love those lens.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well Primos says that lens is not available and must buy a new camera (very rudely I mite say). I will find what it takes and fix it my self.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Well Primos says that lens is not available and must buy a new camera (very rudely I mite say). I will find what it takes and fix it my self.


If I can find the game camera I got for free on this site maybe you could use the lens from that one. I will let you know if I find it and what brand it is as i got it for free since it no longer worked at night. I thought I had a use for it but have yet to set it up.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

fishingcasher

Let me know. I found a site regarding fresnel lens and seems they are cheap. I have to do more research.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Since they won't provide it, have you checked on Ebay for the lense? You can find stuff you never thought to look for on that site. If you can't get it there, just google the part number/info. Maybe you can get the part from a third party sale.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just found some lens on the net and ordered 4 for a total of 18 bucks. 12 bucks for 4 lens and 6 bucks shipping. Not exact replacement. I think I can make them work. Will let yall know.

Spirit
Could get no information at all from Primos. Re part number.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bass guitarman

thanks for the help and input. did find some Fresnel long range and wide angle lens on the net. I will let you know If I can make em work. Would have been lost without your input thanks.


----------

